

Ask HN: Review my app - GoMommyAuctions - Improve GoDaddy Auctions Usability - webstartupper

I wrote some code to help me filter out good domains listed on GoDaddy Auctions from the bad ones. I wrote this for the following reasons -<p>1. GoDaddy does not show page rank, information on backlinks or pages crawled by google.<p>2. There are many domains that show a fake page rank by redirecting to a high page rank domain. I ended up buying such lemons :(<p>3. There are domains that do not show up when you do a google search for info:domainname.com. This is definitely something to be checked up on before buying a domain.<p>Since it worked for me, I figured it could help others out there who use GoDaddy Auctions. I would like your feedback on the following points -<p>1. Does this add value to others who use GoDaddy auctions?<p>2. What do you think about the usability of the app?<p>3. I thought the name was cute - Do you think I'd face any issues with it? (legal issues from GoDaddy)<p>4. How could I monetize it? Do you think its valuable enough to pay a monthly fee - $10 a month?<p>Here is the URL - http://www.gomommyauctions.com<p>Entries listed with a red page rank are potential scam domains. You can click on the page rank to get additional information on the domain that it is redirected to. You can also click on Google index and links to get additional information.<p>Please feel free to rip my idea to shreds. I can take the criticism :)
======
webstartupper
Clickable - <http://www.gomommyauctions.com>

